# Please help fast!!!!!!



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok so I got a 125 with peacocks haps and small yellow labs and acie's. I have 4 AC 500/110's On it and the temp is around 78*F I do weekly 50-75% Water changes. Not that thast's out of the way the issue.

My cytrocara morrii died about 2 days ago and he had stopped eating and hung out by himself for 5 days prior to death. Durring this time i happen to notice that he had these raised scales and white patces under them. Not any bigger then the scale though.

Now my sunshine peackco male is doing the same thing but it's day one and his scales just started to look odd on his side profile.

WHAT CAN I DO!!!! Please help fast. I love my fish very much.

Thanks


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh ****, I wish i knew what to tell you. Have you added any fish recently or changed something in the tank?


----------



## mrallergies (Jun 28, 2008)

it may be ich... i read today that in some cases ich can be confined to under the gills only so you wont even be able to see it... either way, you should get some medicine. melafix i think is good


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

thank you for the the reply's. I have started to run Melifix and primafix to try and combat the issue. I hope it's something easy to fix that's just hard for the fish to shake off on there own. I had tried some ich medsprior to this with no results so I highly doubt it's ich "unfortunitly".

At any rate if any one else can help please feel free. I'm open to anything, other then my fish dieing. adn yes I have added fish recently. Last weekend but the Morrii Was a month long resedent but I htink he may have had something before I got him. He never really liked to interact with the othe fish. Everyone else was day one hitting the foods in packs and he just hung out by himself and picked up scraps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the pH, Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Melafix works for minor fin damage and the like. It does not cure ick. This doesn't sound like ick, though, IMHO. Melafix won't hurt anything, but I doubt it will solve your problem.

Just an FYI, here are the symptoms of Dropsy:

Big fat belly, not pregnant 
Huge Swelling of Body 
Bulging sides and stomach 
Scales almost popping off 
Scales may be forced outward 
Eyes may pop out

I have no experience with this (fortunately) so can't help. If I were you, I'd keep up regular water changes, post your specific parameters and wait for the mods to weigh in. I'll skip the quarantine lecture. It's tough to lose fish. Good luck!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

How long has the tank been set up?

What is the full stock list?

Are you quarantining these fish before you're adding them to the tank?

It does sound like dropsy, but if it's happening with more than one fish, I would be concerned about the water quality. (If it were just one fish, it could be from organ failure. More than one fish would lead me to suspect organ failure from contributing factors, i.e. poor water quality, or the fish going through the cycle of the tank.)

Did the fish go through the cycling of the tank?


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Temp 79*F
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 10ppm
50-75% water change every week.
No I had not quarintined them.
Tank has been up for over a year now.
These fish didnot go through this tanks cycle it was all over and done with before these fish came to reside here.

The full stocklist is

1 sunshine peacock pr. male sick
1 german red peacock male
1 nagara Flametail male , Mean as heck
1 midnight peacock 
1 red shoulder peacock male
1 ob peacock
1 jacobfreberge peacock
1 electric blue ahli male 
1 chrystonis male , copidichromis Azuris
1 red fin borlyi male
1 tiawan reef male
1Dimidichromis compressiceptes male
1 nimbochromis venestus
5 yellow labs
3 Acei's musil

Hope this helps. I noticed the flametail messing with the sunshine alot so i divided the tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are there any red streaks on the fish as the problem progresses?

I think I would go with an antibiotic. I'm not sure you don't have more than one problem in the tank, but the raised scales would be my priority.

The best antibiotic treatment that I can think of is using Maracyn and Maracyn II together for 7-10 days. This can be very expensive in a main tank, and the Maracyn II will cloud your water somewhat. However, since you've already lost another fish to this, I really think I would go ahead and treat the main tank.

Squeeze in all the water changes that you can, just do them prior to administering the meds for the day.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the help but I think it's under control. I have the yank dividid and have kept up on the melifix and every body seems to be doing fine now. I plan on doing a 25% WC every other day for the rest of the week just to be sure it's good. I also raised the temp from 79*F to 81*F that seemed to pep up most every one.

Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!


----------

